#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-21
<teolemon> ping ?
<teolemon> cqfd93
<cqfd93> yes !
<cqfd93> salut !
<cqfd93> je suis en train de relire dans main... Ardu !
<teolemon> juste une petite synthèse
<teolemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2013-03-21#preview
<teolemon> pré-meeting
<teolemon> rien n'a bougé en fait
<YoBoY> pré-meeting ?
<YoBoY> yop
<teolemon> community council
<YoBoY> je me sentais presque seul ici depuis un certain temps ^^
<teolemon> dans 13 min
<teolemon> c'est que tu lis pas la liste :-P
<YoBoY> ça je sais, c'est le "pré-" qui m'interpelle :)
<cqfd93> ah oui, ça n'a pas vraiment changé....
<YoBoY> si vous avez des éléments à ajuter à l'ordre du jour n'hésitez pas (avec votre pseudo à côté)
<teolemon> c'est moi qui ai tout crée
<teolemon> j'ai mis un rappel de la dernière fois
<teolemon> et ce que je veux pousser cette fois-ci
<teolemon> sinon, personne n'a fait odj
<teolemon> d'odj
<teolemon> les traducteurs étaient supposés se concerter et agir avant le meeting
<teolemon> et résoudre tout eux-même
<YoBoY> ha ok… bref… la trad chez canonical c'est la cata :D
<teolemon> et, je suppose annoncer la bonne nouvelle au coco
<YoBoY> t'as pas mis "on a besoin d'un gars qui supervise chez vous" ?
<teolemon> comunnity council
<teolemon> boaf
<teolemon> ça va ressortir
<teolemon> j'ai même pas besoin de le mettre
<teolemon> je vais chercher un peu de popeuhcorne
<YoBoY> mouai… je prends pas de paris, mais vu mon été d'esprit actuel et ce que je pense de plus en plus de canonical, ça va ressembler à un trou dans l'eau ce meeting
<teolemon> dans se temps
<YoBoY> bonne idée le popcorn
<teolemon> on a terminé main
<teolemon> multiverse
<teolemon> et restricted
<YoBoY> félicitation pour ça :)
<teolemon> si quelqu'un me synchronise les ddtp
<teolemon> je suis déjà heureux
<teolemon> avec Debian
<YoBoY> comment les Bosnien arrivent à avoir un statut de traduction super élevé ? ^^
 * YoBoY est jaloux :D
<teolemon> un prof d'uni
<YoBoY> (et avec seulement 256 contributeurs… ça sent la grosse triche)
<teolemon> qui fait bosser ses élèves
<teolemon> il en a fait un devoir scolaire
<teolemon> obligatoire
<teolemon> sinon
<YoBoY> ça serait cool un truc comme ça :D
<teolemon> ils doivent faire un truc plus chiant
<teolemon> il y a une liste partenariats écoles sur ufr
<teolemon> mais elle est morte
<teolemon> bon allez meeting
<YoBoY> teolemon, bon ben te reste plus qu'à écrire le billet de blog en anglais, et je m'occupe de la partie technique pour le faire diffuser sur le planet ubuntu.com, faut définir un tag ou une catégorie pour avoir un flux séparé du flux normal
<teolemon> oui, pas ma priorité pour le moment
<teolemon> là je vais commencer par trier et updater
<teolemon> les tâches et le wiki
<YoBoY> pas de soucis ;)
<YoBoY> préviens moi juste quand t'as créé le tag ou la catégorie pour que je fasse la demande d'ajout au planet, l'acceptation prends dans les 24h, plus rapide si on ping la bonne personne
<YoBoY> (chose que j'arrive à faire quand c'est nécessaire)
<teolemon> YoBoY
<teolemon> c'est possible de booker des salles à la villette ?
<teolemon> ah
<teolemon> je viens de percute
<teolemon> r
<teolemon> je pensais que tu parlais des social media accounts
<teolemon> ok pour le blog des traductions
<teolemon> idéalement
<teolemon> YoBoY
<teolemon> je vroudrais qu'on réutilise translations.ubuntu.com
<teolemon> qui existe déjà
<YoBoY> ça j'ai pas de pouvoir dessus, faut demander au responsable (dpm ?). Demande sur la ML générale des traducteurs
<teolemon_> je lui ai envoyé un mel
<teolemon_> en  mettant dholbach en copie
<teolemon_> et un autre mel à mvo
<teolemon_> tjs avec holbach en copie
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-22
<winael> bonsoir
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-03-19
<bousket> bonjour
<bousket> il y a quelqu'un par ici ?
<bousket> je cherchais comment trouver des projets a traduire sur launchpad mais je viens de trouver.
